# Chatt Katt January Catfishing Tournament 2017



## full throttle (Dec 24, 2016)

Chatt Katt will have their first Catfishing Tornament on January 28th, 2017 from 9am to 5pm eastern time at River Bluff park in Georgetown ga. Everyone is welcome to come out and join us and kickoff the 2017 fishing year.


----------



## full throttle (Jan 24, 2017)

Only four more days till our first Tournament of the year. Come join us Saturday morning. Everyone is welcome.


----------

